# 19th Century Cod Liver Oil Bottle



## Yankeepeddler (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello-

I'm new to the forum (or at least haven't posted in years).

I've found a bottle in the unfinished portion of my attic,  under the large roof rafters at the back of the house.  I was checking for a leak,  and put my hand on the bottle in the accompanying photos.  Since this house was moved here in 1874,  it must have been here for at least that long.

The house was originally built down by the harbor and was moved here by cribbing and oxen in or about the year 1874.   It was built very near the wharf in 1790 or so.  It's a Quaker Style house and it has many secrets.

The bottle is only the latest of these.  If anyone is familiar with it,  I'd enjoy shared knowledge.  It's nice that I found it intact and with a label.  The pontil is ground down.  But I suspect it's at least as old as the year 1874.

The old label reads:

Warranted 

Pure Cod Liver Oil

prepared by

E. Atwood

Provincetown, Mass.


Thoughts?  Thank you.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 4, 2018)

Very nice find!  I love old labeled bottles, for one that old there's a very good chance it's unique.  1874 sounds about right, it doesn't have a pontil but it dates from not long after they were phased out.  I love that long neck, that's not something you see every day!


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice find, yes looks before 1900. Nice applied top. Congrats

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 9, 2018)

As Canadian Bottles said, it doesn't have a pontil. Rather, it was made in a post-bottom mould. As for the age, I won't disagree with 1874 because of the top.


----------

